# Internet option for rural folks



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm kind of in a no man's land for internet service on the farm. :huh: No cable, DSL, etc. (at one time was using dial up) type options. Been trying to work from home last couple of months or so and needed a faster service than a mobile phone hot spot.

I use VOIP phone service at my office and the computer uses VPN. So a couple of months ago, I bit the bullet and had satellite internet installed. Worked 'OK' for somethings, but not phone service or VPN, the lag time (2500-3000 ms,2.5 -3 seconds), is not conducive for phone conversations.  I have one of my office phones at home, client's don't know (or care usually) where I'm at, as long as I'm available.

My nephew (who was in same situation living 1/2 mile away as crow files), needing faster internet at home found this:

https://www.gotw3.com/

I've been on it for a month or so, internet phones work fine, VPN hasn't been a problem, needless to say I'm happy with service. :wub: I'm actually on the 'Urban' plan. I was paying $79.99 a month for satellite, at best 25 Mbps and would slow down with data cap. This service is $80 a month, no data cap and I'm seeing speeds of over 50 Mbhs at times. Most of the time i'm in the 30-40 Mbps. 

Depending upon your location you could be on Verizon, ATT or T-Mobile (they just put in different sim card). I'm on T-Mobile presently. Once someone comes up with a 600 Mhz booster, I could see speeds of 70+ Mbps. The 600 Mhz is a newly used frequency I believe, so most boosters only go as low as 700 Mhz.

Thought I toss this out for those who may have been in the same boat as me. My nephew says he can use NetFlex, and some other streaming service. I don't used those things, so I don't have an opinion.

I've added an outside antenna that allows me to have Wi Fi, almost all over the farm (over 1/2 mile, if you have a clear line of site to the top of my hay shed  ). I could add another antenna on top of the old silo, to hit a few blocked areas (maybe someday).

Oh ya, along with no data cap, no slow down, there is NO contract (unlike satellite that I'm paying to get out of :angry: ). Easy to hook up, travels well (could even use with an RV), plug in and ready to go in less than a minute. Downside, modem you have to buy, up front, not much to it for the price. But I suppose someone has to make a buck or two. :huh:

Larry


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

FYI, the link is spam.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like got3w.com currently don't got not 3w. Their site is down. Some very interesting reviews found when searching. Lots of negative regarding customer service and sudden service drops if you use too much the 'unlimited' data. My son and his wife are moving to KY for the next 4 years and living in an area with weak cell signal, and limited internet options. I'm wondering if this could be an option for him.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

dvcochran said:


> FYI, the link is spam.


Was working, but not now..................................

https://www.reviews.org/internet-service/gotw3-internet-review/

Overload.............................

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk010nqtVwNaq8FGuWg9A1yLo-gYoZQ%3A1593396702384&source=hp&ei=3k35XvnUFJX5-wSF27bICg&q=got3w+internet&oq=got+3w&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQARgFMgQIABAKMgQIABAKMgQIABAKMgQIABAKMggIABAWEAoQHjIICAAQFhAKEB46BwgjEOoCECc6BAgjECc6BQgAELEDOgIIAFCzEFi2RWC_eGgCcAB4AIABrAKIAf4NkgEHMC42LjIuMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXqwAQo&sclient=psy-ab#spf=1593396720582

Sorry, was a valid link when I originally posted. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looks like got3w.com currently don't got not 3w. Their site is down. Some very interesting reviews found when searching. Lots of negative regarding customer service and sudden service drops if you use too much the 'unlimited' data. My son and his wife are moving to KY for the next 4 years and living in an area with weak cell signal, and limited internet options. I'm wondering if this could be an option for him.


Been on for over a month, no problems YET (don't jinx me now  ). Service changed in early March, something about Dish giving up some band width to T-mobile. Deal (agreement) was done in 3-4 days, instead of a couple of years. Hence, the no one having a signal booster YET.

There is another vendor that popped up on my computer today, but $$$$ than got3w. Don't know why Got3w site is down.

Some tips that my nephew and I have learned (maybe why some reviews aren't so good  ). Mount high as possible in your house, preferably a window, facing toward cell tower site(s). Everything can block signal (reducing speed). I also found out that low-e windows greatly effect signal (I've replaced most of the windows in my old farm house, accidentally open one on a nice day  ). Was considering placing outside, but operation temps of modem, will not allow in winter (and not sure of weather proofing).

ATT and Version have a long narrow foot print on there present signals, T-Mobile has a more circular signal now with the 600 Mhz band width. I'm on the metro version, seems that you need to be around 8-10 miles or less from cell tower. ATT & Version, longer range, but obstacles hurt more, because they use higher frequency (trees, buildings, etc.).

My speeds with 1 or 2 bars (out of 4 possible), are usually 35-40 Mbps. You need 15 Mbps for each device to get HD steaming video. 1-2 Mbps for 1080 streaming video (IIRC), I don't use either. 

Oh, yea, did I mention NO contract, NO credit checks. 

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Looks like got3w.com currently don't got not 3w. Their site is down. Some very interesting reviews found when searching. Lots of negative regarding customer service and sudden service drops if you use too much the 'unlimited' data. My son and his wife are moving to KY for the next 4 years and living in an area with weak cell signal, and limited internet options. I'm wondering if this could be an option for him.


Read the negative reviews, can't answer about customer service because I haven't used. And as far as service drops for too much usage.................. it happened to someone who used over 500 Gb in less than a month. :huh: Let's see, steaming a HD movie or some gaming uses like 1 Gb an hour. 500 hours, by 30 days is almost 17 hours a day!! Between better half and myself that would be over 8 hours a day, of gaming/movies. 

I don't see the supposedly data limit being a problem for US. Maybe after hay season I could become a 'gamer', but I'd have to get rid of the cows/chores/and day job completely in order to game that much.  Probably would have to limit my HT time too.  :lol:

Only in America.

Larry

PS Got3w site working again this morning.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been on GotW3 for about a year now, it's pretty decent. Mine is the AT+T rural plan, so $99/mo, but it's better than any of our other options out here. Sadly, I don't see the speeds Larry gets, but most of the time it's around 3 - 4 meg/sec (2 - 3 bars of signal), so it can stream pretty well (well, one device can stream, much to the detriment of everyone else on the network ).

I'm holding out hope for Starlink to provide good internet access for those of us who don't have any good options.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I am signed up for Starlink's updates and beta test availability as well. Very curious what that service will offer.


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I am signed up for Starlink's updates and beta test availability as well. Very curious what that service will offer.


I am also signed up for the Starlink beta even though I get good service from Viasat. Just WAY expensive!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MrLuggs said:


> I've been on GotW3 for about a year now, it's pretty decent. Mine is the AT+T rural plan, so $99/mo, but it's better than any of our other options out here. Sadly, I don't see the speeds Larry gets, but most of the time it's around 3 - 4 meg/sec (2 - 3 bars of signal), so it can stream pretty well (well, one device can stream, much to the detriment of everyone else on the network ).
> 
> I'm holding out hope for Starlink to provide good internet access for those of us who don't have any good options.


Have you tried a signal booster? ATT is using above 700 Mhz, I believe, I have one to boost cell phone calls inside my hay shed and garage.

Larry


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Is there any updates on this system since it is in public beta in the northwest? Anyone trying it?


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Still invite-only, and only above 45* latitude, I'm down around 42.5, so hoping for a wider rollout early next year. Sadly, my (and thousands of other customers) GotW3 has been out since the 24th of October, so if anyone is reading this thread looking for internet options, I'd say away from GoTW3. In other good news though, the big carriers (Verizon/T-Mobile/AT&T) have all started offering home internet at a reasonable price, which might be an option if you can get it (only select towers offer it)

https://www.verizon.com/home/lte-home-internet/

https://www.t-mobile.com/isp/

https://www.att.com/internet/fixed-wireless/

Hope this helps.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I see a LOT of people in my area that use or WERE using GOTW3, it goes down for days and seems very unreliable in this area...

I have Metro Mobile, think they are T Mobile now, I have a hot spot through my phone that works anywhere my phone works, it's just as fast as my phone signal is...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> I see a LOT of people in my area that use or WERE using GOTW3, it goes down for days and seems very unreliable in this area...


My nephew quit GOTW3, I'm considering going right with T-Mobile (I'm on T-Mobile, via GOTW3 anyhow, cut out the middleman, for maybe $30 less per month) , let you know later. Thanks MrLuggs. 

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a similar service but Mikrotek supplies the "antennae". Antennae and router all in one, looks space age like something out of Star Trek. Unlimited data and no throttling, runs about $110 a month. Satellite just well, in a word, sucks. I've talked to a lot of folks that hate it and paid to get away from it.

I'm wanting the next storm to take a few trees down between me and the state park office. Local wireless company has a service their thats almost cable fast. Cant get a signal though, too many trees even in winter. The installer of the Mikrotek claims he could put it in the middle of a fifty acre woods of old growth with no issues. Only issue is ATT is being dillholes and canceling the cards that it runs off. He was out twice in a week last month to change the card in the antennae.

Really wish I could get that wireless, less than half of what I'm paying now and a little faster, I can stream 4K sometimes on Netflix with the Mikrotek but guaranteed I can all the time with the other company.

MikroTik

[URL=https://jandrsolutionsllc]https://jandrsolutionsllc.com[/URL]


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From my understanding the 600mhz signal is what the new 5G uses, could be wrong. Basically what the w3 sounds like is a LTE hotspot which I had before thru ATT. Works fine most of the time except can't port forward for starters. I have numerous devices that if I want to check on while out and about have to have a real IP and be able to forward ports. Can't be like with the hotspot where WhatsmyIP.org always returned an IP address that had something like "mobile-132-45-198-72-mycingular.net" or some similar horse crap. Needs to be an honest IP address without the mobile and mycingular.net crap.

I kept the landline as internet faxing sucks for starters, also cheaper to keep the landline with DSL as a package compared to just a landline. The DSL is slower than snail snot in a polar vortex but I can port forward and check on my toys from anywhere in the world. I can turn the snowmelt on, check and change temperature in the shop or even goto the HTML page of the new boiler I installed last week and see exactly what its doing, can even change settings on it from anywhere. Spent a lot of time on the phone with ATT tech support (not really, I knew more than they did) before finally finding someone that said its virtually impossible to port forward thru a LTE hotspot.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Been on T-Mobile for 3 weeks now. BTW it uses 4G LTE so far. I also still have Got3w (also on 4G LTE), so I'm running both side by side. The findings so far for the last 13 days that I have tracked (remember they are both running off T-Mobile towers and set about a foot a part in same window):

Got3w T-Mobile
Ping average 62.3 ms 44.5 ms 
Jitter average 9.9 ms 7.5 ms 
Download average 8.39 Mbps 29.04 Mbps
Upload average 2.48 Mbps 3.65 Mbps

Got3w just raised the price to $89.99 a month,  T-Mobile is at $50 per month. 

I used this test every morning for the last two weeks, twice Got3w wasn't working Including this morning.

https://www.att.com/support/speedtest/

Between them both I have used about 50 GB in two weeks. 26GB was on T-Mobile.

Monitoring continuing, looking like Got3w is on a short leash, most likely less than a couple of months.

BTW, I use the internet for my office phone (VoIP), as my fax line and grandkids where here virtual schooling one day during this test. Got3w couldn't keep up on speed side very well according to GD (she was on Zoom).

FYI, ping is important to me, using VoIP, my understanding there is 1000 ms (Milliseconds) in one second. I tried satellite internet, it was 2500 to 3000 ms, using a smart phone hotspot, usually over 100 milliseconds. Think of having a 2 second delay in a conversation, not very conducive. VPN's don't play well with long ping times either. :angry:

To be continued......................... if I remember.

Larry


----------

